# My trip to Puerto Rico



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

It was fun for the most part, it was really nice being in a tropical location and not paying a dime for it, in total i spent about $100 of my own money on odds and ends, the rest was paid by my company. Although i did have to work 9:30 to 4 mon-fri, I still managed to do a lot and sit around a lot, and eat a ton of food, a lot of it was good stuff. I got $50 bucks a day for per diem, so i used it to it's fullest extent when i could, a couple days i had $50 dinners by myself. Puerto Ricans are not mexicans, they are all brown and speak spanish, but not a lot else is anything like a mexican, they are islanders, this really surprised me a lot, the only time i had a tortilla, was when I went to taco bell. Puerto Ricans also do not believe in Dr. Pepper, Mt. Dew, hot sauce, Milk, or Cheese. I had a rental car so I put lots of miles on it. They are very aggressive drivers, but won't go over 50 on the highway even when the speed limit is 65. the cops drive with their blue lights on and I kept thinking that I was getting pulled over, they probably knew I was a tourist because I got to the right every time I saw the lights. They do not get out of the way for ambulances either. You also don't see dead furry animals on the road, you see dead iguanas on the road.

Went to the El Yunque National Rainforest...














































This is a cool water fall that I hiked to, sorry there aren't any bikini babes in it, just some white dudes.










This are pics of El Morro and San Cristobal, two Spanish forts that were constructed starting in the 1500's&#8230;





































These were pretty big, about the size of big cats.



















These ships were drawn in the 1600's in the dungeon of El Morro by a ship captain that was waiting to be hanged in the court yard for mutiny.










And this is what I did in my free time.

The dude at the end of this walk way was hand lining and had on a big fish of some sort, he seemed to think it was a barracuda. He didn't speak any English and I speak very little Spanish, but some how we came to be good fishing buddies the couple of time I ran into him out there. Eventually what ever had his line (15lb test) was able to cut it and escape, several times while fishing there, my hook was ripped right off my line, almost lost my fishing pole once. I got some steel leader, but nothing was in a biting mood after I put the steel leader on.










I did catch a couple small little guys on my ice line that I was hand lining, that was a hoot.




























Even managed to get a crab&#8230; the guy from the other picture loved these, he'd take home a bucket of them every night.










This is where I had my last lunch and this is what I had, FRESH red snapper brought in flopping around about an hour before I ate it, it was cooked with a red tomato garlic creole sauce with slice onions, best fish I've ever eaten. The picture was taken right from my seat at the table.



















And this is some local art from the over pass that our office looked right at, it's a depiction of some of the native Americans playing their soccer/basketball game. Apparently they played in the nude! I like it.










There was a protest across the street from my hotel at a local school&#8230; something about local funding, but these guys must not have realized their signs were upside down, the other side said the same thing and was also upside down.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like an awesome time, made all the better by work footing the bill! 
I think a working vacation would be prime ... I get tired of being a tourist pretty quick. Be nice to go to work, get off of work and be a tourist for a few hours - then hit the hay. Get up and do it over again the next day... at least for a while.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Great pics! That sure is some beautiful country. Do you need a license to fish there?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love Puerto Rico. Did ya try any of those hand rolled cigars. Pretty tasty with a Cuba Libre. :O||:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty cool! I especially liked the protest signs!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> I love Puerto Rico. Did ya try any of those hand rolled cigars. Pretty tasty with a Cuba Libre. :O||:


You know it! 8)

I got real use to the local yeast, Medalla Light too!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

In the third picture down, I lived just left of those two tower buildings for a while. The people are a mixture of of African slaves, indigenous Taino Indians, and Europeans. So the people are every shade. Great people--they'd give you of what little they have.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip. Awesome pictures and way to catch a few fish too. The crab is awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------

